# Issues with Double Din / PIE VW-AUX



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

I picked up the PIE VW-AUX (see i-pod guide), and am trying to connect it to the cd changer jack in the hatch of my GTI (Double Din). PIEs instructions direct you to connect it to the jack in the hatch, turn on the accessory (ipod), turn the car on, and switch to cd changer, but mine just tells me "no changer". Am I missing something? Do I need to do something with vag com to enable the changer first?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Issues with Double Din / PIE VW-AUX (GTIFrew)*

Make sure the cable behind the radio is plugged in? Sometimes if the prior owner installed an aftermarket radio that cable is not plugged in.


----------



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

That was the first thing I checked, actually... that's fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTIFrew)*

Usually not. Give us a call so we can walk you through some quick trouble shooting but it seems like you just received a defective unit.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Issues with Double Din / PIE VW-AUX (GTIFrew)*

There's also VAGCOM coding that tells the headunit to look for a CD changer, I believe.


----------



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

Vag com coding correct, checked yesterday, 01033: GTI/Premium sound/ CD changer enabled.
checked all the wiring yesterday, connected correctly


----------



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

Just following up in case anyone searches down the road and has the same problem. I got the issue resolved last night. 
I had to hook up an OEM changer, switch the cd player to changer with a CD in and switch h/u to cd (so it reads the changer) , switch h/u to radio, unplug changer (eject the cd tray first), plug in vw-aux.
can switch back and forth now fine.
Thanks to the guys at Enfig for all the help, I appreciate it!


----------

